# Safe lube for usp?



## mhays (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm still getting to know my usp. Is Smith & Wesson Premium Lube & Protectant (contains no chlorinated solvents) safe for the poly frame?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Chlorinated solvents are the only thing that I know of that might cause damage to your pistol. You would probably have to soak your frame in it for a long time to do any real damage. CLP or anything like that should do a good job for you.


----------

